# opinions on 65, 75, & 85w ebay lights?



## jmpaul320 (Apr 15, 2012)

just wondering what the deal is with these cheap hids on ebay. i might end up getting one at some point but wanted to see what people opinions on them were first... 

there are 85w xenon flashlights on ebay for ~160-175 shipped from china that claim 8000+ lumens... while the photos look great and im sure the output is way higher than you can get with a led with similar power... how accurate are the claims of 6000-8000 lumens from 65-85w? must be peak lumens not OTF right?

also, what can be said about the included batteries... i wouldnt expect top notch quality at this price, but i wouldnt be happy if i bought one and the battery was useless after a year or 6 months (although for $60 you can just get another one)

i will continue to research these - but if any of you guys have them - what do you think? I am really just looking for a budget hid to add to my collection next month that will be fun to use... not really interested in spending more than $200 or so if possible

thanks in advance for any info


----------



## KuanR (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a 85w HID off ebay and I guess it's a "ok" light....but all the claims are definitely grossly overrated. I haven't ran it too much, but battery life is pretty good. The over heating protection kicks in pretty early on 85w mode.

Buy it for a useful "flood" type light, but don't expect it to be a monster thrower or living up to the claimed numbers.

I might even put mine up for sale later for cheap because I don't really use this light + plus I'm having something far better being built (but much larger )


----------



## FRITZHID (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336625-OK-I-ve-Finally-Done-It.
anyone interested?


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got a 65w ebay HID, quoted at 6500lm. Having just built and calibrated an integrating sphere, I've now measured the output as 3560lm, though it took about 6 minutes to build up to this level.

It is impressively bright and the cheapest way to get this level of output, but certainly not up to specification.

I would guess that based on this result, the 8000lm one it probably giving just over 4000lm.


NOTE: My measurements are for visible light only and do not include any IR or UV output.


----------



## subiya (Apr 30, 2012)

I've had one now for a few months and have to say I love it. Primary use is that of a semi flood/throw hand held torch and for the money they are well built, reliable and practical. just make sure you carry a smaller less powerfull torch as well. start walking around a camp site or moorings and others will soon curse you if they fall in your beam.  I have the 65 watt version, went for better battery life.
Cheers
PS definitely not the worlds best thrower but look at the tiny conveniant size. I bought a 45W spot light after 'cause the 65 was too bright for my application but the larger reflector 45W spotlight is worse! It out throws the 65! It's not a torch though. Horses for courses.


----------



## richardcpf (May 13, 2012)

One thing I will never trust from 90% of the manufacturers is the battery. I've got many cheap hid from ebay and runtime is very short, half of what they state. In the other hand, the 85w light seems like a pretty good deal. I've read good opinions on this one.


----------



## sorka (Sep 15, 2012)

I just got this one on ebay for $140 shipped from Hong Kong. It arrived in 3 days. 

Definitely not up to the claimed lumens. The 45w (red) setting is dimmer than either my 24 w Bright HID or Wolf Eyes Boxer 24w. The 65w level is about equal. The 85w is probably equivalent to a 35 watt HID. Now the beam is pretty wide. The other two lights I have have much tighter throw, so the power may actually be more but just not appear that way because the light is spread out more. 

As a home security flood light, this is pretty impressive given the price.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Sep 17, 2012)

Buyers of ebay's HID light should understand that its a budget piece of equipment, built down to a price rather than up to a standard. When I purchased my 75w HID light, it was only meant to be used as a disposable light, if I got 10 uses out of it before it broke, thats fine, at least I satisfied my curiosity.

The stock 6000K 75w ballast and bulb, could not compete with my Titanium Innovations L35 for lumen output or beam throw. At least not until I swapped it for a 4300K 75w ballast I purchased on ebay, now the output swamps the L35 and *_almost_* but not quite equal for throw due to the much smaller reflector. Those of you using this ebay HID outdoors, I strongly recommend changing the stock 6000K bulb and ballast to a 4300K one. Only then does the light really come alive.


----------



## beyondfan (Sep 20, 2012)

This kind of HID always overstate the output power capacity.you know the price is good.


----------



## dudemar (Sep 22, 2012)

Fusion_m8 said:


> Buyers of ebay's HID light should understand that its a budget piece of equipment, built down to a price rather than up to a standard.



Very well said.


----------



## big4x4 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have to say, they are great for what they are- cheap, fun lumens! I have done controlled tests (ceiling bounce) using the exact same angle, height, position, etc. and elimintated every variable that could possibly skew results in any way... My 65W HIDs I have tested (both of them) were 365 Lux on the ceiling bounce test. My 75W hids were 540 and 535 Lux, and were MUCH brighter. Definitely throwing out more lumens than my XE Ray 50W with D2S 4300K bulb. The ebay HID's are definitely not throwers (but still do pretty well) but shine as a useful tool when outdoors- hiking, exploring, etc. The flood is astounding and more light than you will ever need. I have also noticed the bulb is much wider and larger on the 75W version and 85W version compared to the 65W. The 75W version I would say is easily more than 5000 Lumens. The beam patterns are not the prettiest, but in terms of sheer output, they are hard to beat. Also, once you purchase, be sure to break in the bulbs. I have had a few high watters that started life for the first few days dimmer than a 35W version, but as it opened up it became MUCH brighter. Now if someone on here could come up with a revised reflector, or CNC'd head that allowed a larger reflector, we would be in business...


----------



## Marc85495 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just made a few beam shots comparing my Mag3d LED, TK70 and my cheap 85W HID LIGHT. I was lighting a little island from the shore at 1056 feet according to my marine charts. The HID is impressive, more of a thrower compared to the TK70. It was a very humid night, but it helped to see the beams of light.

Test shot:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103053611/in/photostream/

Mag 3D:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103055347/in/photostream/

TK70:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103069578/in/photostream/

HID 85W:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103069382/in/photostream/

Cropped test shot:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103080924/in/photostream/

Cropped shot with Mag 3D:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103080870/in/photostream/

Cropped shot with TK70:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103081006/in/photostream/

Cropped shot with HID85W:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8103066907/in/photostream/


----------



## ridurall (Oct 30, 2012)

Two years ago I purchased a 50W/35W HID Xenon Torch on Ebay and I have to admit it I love it. I paid $243 for it and at the time I couldn't find anything else for a beter price and it's supposed to produce 4500 Lumins. It works for me and it came with 2 12 volts batteries that have a bit over 1 hour run time. It's been great for crawling under houses and blood tracking deer. Works much better than a special blood tracking flashlight. 

Ron


----------



## NCF8710 (Nov 1, 2012)

Last year I purchased a 75W HID on eBay. For the price, it's not bad. Produces a MSL of light, more than my AE Light 24. The beam pattern is not particularly good. In order to 'focus' the beam, you rotate the head. The head does not turn easily. I had to remove it and relube it with Super Lube. It still sticks, but I can turn it without using grip gloves. I replaced the bulb with an 85W 4300K replacement found on eBay. The lower color temperature and higher wattage make a considerable improvement in perceived brightness. The beam pattern on this bulb is more irregular than the original. There are color variations evident with yellowish areas and a bluish center spot. These variations lessened over time. The bulb itself is not tinted, meaning that the blend of metal salts defines the color temperature.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Nov 7, 2012)

Im happy with my ff3 ... no need for an oversized eBay hid now


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Since this in not a FF3 thread, I'll give my opinion of it. I think its overrated and overhyped. After handling it several times at the last 2 CPF meets here in Melbourne, I just cannot get over its mediocre throw and overly floody beam. It gets uncomfortably hot to hold much quicker than either the L35, Microfire 40w and ebay HID. Its more ornamental than practical, FF3 owners will disagree with me just as much as I disagree with them.


----------



## langham (Nov 13, 2012)

Has anyone had any success in modding these lights? I would like to see if proper thermal conductivity and a better shape of reflector would help. I am also curious about the battery, like has anyone tried to replace the cells with some they have around the house, it seems to just be an array of different numbers of 18650 cells. I like the size and power and would like to see if I could replace the HID with a halogen and create a 100W fire starter.


----------



## jayrob (Jan 12, 2013)

langham said:


> Has anyone had any success in modding these lights? I would like to see if proper thermal conductivity and a better shape of reflector would help. I am also curious about the battery, like has anyone tried to replace the cells with some they have around the house, it seems to just be an array of different numbers of 18650 cells. I like the size and power and would like to see if I could replace the HID with a halogen and create a 100W fire starter.



I got a 4300K bulb/ballast replacement and it made a ton of difference. Twice the difference! 

And as I installed it, I centered it better, etc...

This is the seller that has the 4300K:
http://myworld.ebay.com/lovepets88?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

*I too would like to know about perhaps modifying the battery pack with some 3400mAh Panasonic cells if anybody has any input on this. *

*Here's the Ebay HID* before and after side by side:








It's easy to swap the bulb/ballast, and can be done in a matter of about 5 minutes or less...

They have a video:


----------



## langham (Jan 12, 2013)

You know strangely enough you can actually tell the difference in the illumination, the 85W clearly puts out slightly more light. I did not expect that, I was under the impression that the light would be almost in-perceptibly brighter with the 85W. This is the first time I have seen one taken apart and after seeing it I would think that if you made a solid copper slug and threaded it in to the body with thermal compound between the threaded surfaces that the light would dissipate heat very well. I would think that you would also want a DC/DC converter to ensure that the proper V was sent to the bulb though as the voltage would have a pretty wide swing. I don't like the size of that reflector, with a halogen bulb there wouldn't be any throw at all. Maybe in the future I will think about it, but I might just save up all the money I make for the rest of my life and buy a Nightsword.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 17, 2013)

hi everyone, first post on CPF . 
anyway,

say jayrob, have you tried installing the 85W 4300K replacement that lovepets88's got too? i just ordered my 85W HID through ebay days ago and only just came across all this stuff about getting better output with the replacement bulbs and ballast. Not too sure what to expect of my order now that it's got mixed reviews. Also, how many lumens do you wager your modded 85W HID in your post is putting out?


----------



## plexus (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey there. I bought the 75W HID with the 6000k bulb first. total cost with battery, chargers but no case was $155. i wanted to upgrade so i bought the 85W with 2 larger capacity batteries, and an extra 6000k 85W bulb. the bulb in it is also 6000k. that cost me $182 and included the case. I sold the 75W and made out ok.

The 6000k bulb makes a huge difference. just like with LEDs, the warm colour temp helps to make the lighted scene more clear and details easier to see. more depth too. For $182 including an extra battery and bulb... well you just can't go wrong. these lights through big lumens for a low price. out in the woods and over a lake its pretty incredible. sure not the greatest beam quality, but good enough, not so horrible its not usable.


----------



## scheven architect (Jan 17, 2013)

I own the 85w one, replace the stock bulb 6000k with 4300k bulb, better throw and much better colors! really happy with it, bit bulky though


----------



## jayrob (Jan 17, 2013)

R10500 said:


> hi everyone, first post on CPF .
> anyway,
> 
> say jayrob, have you tried installing the 85W 4300K replacement that lovepets88's got too? i just ordered my 85W HID through ebay days ago and only just came across all this stuff about getting better output with the replacement bulbs and ballast. Not too sure what to expect of my order now that it's got mixed reviews. Also, how many lumens do you wager your modded 85W HID in your post is putting out?



Lovepets88 also sells the complete light with a 4300K. Is that the one you got?

I don't have a way to measure exact lumens, but I compared it to a couple of other HID lights including the FF3, which is an amazing light. See comparisons in this thread:
Fire-Foxes III compared to Magic Scorpion 40W and 85W Ebay HID...


----------



## R10500 (Jan 18, 2013)

jayrob said:


> Lovepets88 also sells the complete light with a 4300K. Is that the one you got?
> 
> I don't have a way to measure exact lumens, but I compared it to a couple of other HID lights including the FF3, which is an amazing light. See comparisons in this thread:
> Fire-Foxes III compared to Magic Scorpion 40W and 85W Ebay HID...



Yeah i had a look at that thread. I'd have gone for the firefox but that'd burn a huge hole in my pocket lol but anw i got it from a jessie_lighting who was offering an 85W with 4x lampshades and 2 8700mAh batteries, alongside all the other extras for 195AU$. There were color temperature options but unfortunately i missed out on reading about 4300k's optimum performance in comparison with the standard 6000k that comes with the unit. 

Have you had any problems with your ebay HID? Also, there is also this reflector that the same person is selling and i'm intending to get it but i'm not sure if it'll allow for farther throw as implied.
http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Durable-...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item2c6a532755 this is the reflector, not sure if the measurements are the same as what the unit comes with, cos if it is, i'm pretty sure i won't be bothering about it then.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 18, 2013)

plexus said:


> Hey there. I bought the 75W HID with the 6000k bulb first. total cost with battery, chargers but no case was $155. i wanted to upgrade so i bought the 85W with 2 larger capacity batteries, and an extra 6000k 85W bulb. the bulb in it is also 6000k. that cost me $182 and included the case. I sold the 75W and made out ok.
> 
> The 6000k bulb makes a huge difference. just like with LEDs, the warm colour temp helps to make the lighted scene more clear and details easier to see. more depth too. For $182 including an extra battery and bulb... well you just can't go wrong. these lights through big lumens for a low price. out in the woods and over a lake its pretty incredible. sure not the greatest beam quality, but good enough, not so horrible its not usable.



ok that strange cos everybody here finds 4300k best for its apparent brightness. did you measure any difference in brightness between the 75 and 85W btw?


@scheven architect: what do you wager its maximum range is? did you also get your replacement bulb from lovepets88?


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 19, 2013)

There is a huge difference between a 4300K bulf vs a 6000K buld in the 85watt ebay lights. Let me show you.

Settings are manual exposure 2 sec shutter f/4.5 ISO 400.

Here's the 6000K bulb 85 watt HID flashlight 







Here's the 4300K bulb 85 watt HID flashlight.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 19, 2013)

The same can be said for my Powr On Board HID spotlights. One has the 6000K bulb and the other has the 4300K bulb. The 4300K bulb is a lot brighter.


----------



## BVH (Jan 19, 2013)

5000K is Diamond-White and the perfect color, IMHO


----------



## R10500 (Jan 19, 2013)

yeah 4300K does look brighter although to me it looks like the 6000k's got a more obvious spot than the 4300k. thanks for the picture references  would 5000K really combine the characteristics of a 4300k and 6000k as someone else on CPF said then? also, how far has everybody got their ebay HIDs to throw? i'm thinking of getting a custom built reflector if the original one really is as deficient as it's been made out to be, or make one out of small mirror tiles. is there any good reason why i haven't seen reflectors made out of mirrors though? i thought they'd do better than aluminum ones


----------



## BVH (Jan 19, 2013)

5000K gets rid of the "pink" hue in most all the 4300K's I've ever seen, even the Polarion Abyss and FF3. Once you see reall 5000K, you'll never go back.


----------



## jayrob (Jan 19, 2013)

R10500 said:


> Yeah i had a look at that thread. I'd have gone for the firefox but that'd burn a huge hole in my pocket lol but anw i got it from a jessie_lighting who was offering an 85W with 4x lampshades and 2 8700mAh batteries, alongside all the other extras for 195AU$. There were color temperature options but unfortunately i missed out on reading about 4300k's optimum performance in comparison with the standard 6000k that comes with the unit.
> 
> Have you had any problems with your ebay HID? Also, there is also this reflector that the same person is selling and i'm intending to get it but i'm not sure if it'll allow for farther throw as implied.
> http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Durable-...ping_Hiking_Lamps_Torches&hash=item2c6a532755 this is the reflector, not sure if the measurements are the same as what the unit comes with, cos if it is, i'm pretty sure i won't be bothering about it then.



Not any real problems... Just the same battery pack issues that you read about. And it seems to drain on it's own a lot faster than it should. Maybe cheap cells??

Sure would like to get one with some good cells in there. Wonder of the Panasonic 3400 cells will fit?

About that reflector. I would take a guess that it is just the standard replacement reflector the same as stock...


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

gee don't suppose i could get some sort of a replacement if i do get a real crappy battery? i wouldn't know if the panasonic would fit since this is my first foray into HIDs apart from 18650-fed LEDs. but i've read that these huge HID batteries are made from multiple 18650s. are those problems with protection tripping upon switching on the torch and batteries not charging properly common?
ok, so custom made it is then lol wouldn't be doing these HIDs justice without all that power collected into a proper reflector


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

my HIDs arriving in a few days time and i'm already in nervous anticipation lol i've heard of its many pros but also its cons and they in particular are the result of low QC apparently. are all the lampheads really difficult to focus or remove and is there something i should remember before charging my batteries for the first time? all the questions lol


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

also, are the replacement bulbs also a hit or miss thing? i'm thinking of getting an 85W bulb in another color temperature but i've only seen reference to the 75W replacement and i don't know if i can trust the 85W bulb.


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 20, 2013)

R10500 said:


> also, are the replacement bulbs also a hit or miss thing? i'm thinking of getting an 85W bulb in another color temperature but i've only seen reference to the 75W replacement and i don't know if i can trust the 85W bulb.



Overdrive a 55w bulb. More output + tighter beam due to smaller arc.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

wouldn't that risk a burnout or something? mine comes with an 8700mAh battery.


----------



## jayrob (Jan 20, 2013)

R10500 said:


> wouldn't that risk a burnout or something? mine comes with an 8700mAh battery.



I do believe that the ballast is matched with the bulbs in this design...

And in either case, you are putting the same voltage to the ballast/bulb. And the current/Voltage to bulb is controlled by the ballast. So you can swap bulbs/ballasts, and the same battery is used.

When you buy a bulb, it is with it's own ballast... 

Get the 85W 4300K...


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

jayrob said:


> I do believe that the ballast is matched with the bulbs in this design...
> 
> And in either case, you are putting the same voltage to the ballast/bulb. And the current/Voltage to bulb is controlled by the ballast. So you can swap bulbs/ballasts, and the same battery is used.
> 
> ...




So in other words, there's no way to overdrive a 55W bulb aforementioned unless i somehow leave an 85W ballast in there with the 55W bulb? ok that helps simplify things a lot. thanks! is it true that 4300k has a slight pinkish tinge to it or is it the usual ebay QC thing?


----------



## jayrob (Jan 20, 2013)

R10500 said:


> So in other words, there's no way to overdrive a 55W bulb aforementioned unless i somehow leave an 85W ballast in there with the 55W bulb? ok that helps simplify things a lot. thanks! is it true that 4300k has a slight pinkish tinge to it or is it the usual ebay QC thing?



After about a 10 second warm up, mine has a slight pinkish hue yes, but so does my FF3... You don't notice it unless your spotting it right at a white wall at close range...


----------



## FRITZHID (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm sorry jayrob but you are mistaken, the arc length of 35, 55, & +75w bulb varies greatly and modern ballasts will overdrive any bulb connected, color will change slightly to the red end but arc will be hotter and smaller.


----------



## jayrob (Jan 20, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> I'm sorry jayrob but you are mistaken, the arc length of 35, 55, & +75w bulb varies greatly and modern ballasts will overdrive any bulb connected, color will change slightly to the red end but arc will be hotter and smaller.



I admit that I do not have any experience with the 55W version...

But I do know that the 75W and the 85W versions use the same battery supply. (possibly the 65W version as well??)


----------



## BVH (Jan 20, 2013)

Ballast for the most part, drives power output from lamp. Lamp gas fill composition, fill pressure and arc gap are variables that contribute to actual power consumption. Also, if AC, then power factor correction contributes to the final power calculation.

If the ballast is regulated, then varying battery voltage and/or capacity have nothing to do with power output measured in a moment in time (watts) as long as battery provides voltage within ballast spec'd input range. Capacity will affect run time.

If ballast is unregulated, then varying battery voltage will greatly affect power output at lamp.

EDIT. Some more interesting stuff. Most hids are fed constant current. Voltage is what varies depending on the 3 variables i mentioned. Take two identical looking bulbs. Fill one with a tiny fraction more of pressure and it's voltage will be higher. Therefore, it's power output will be higher being that the current is constant. Volts times Amps = watts (for DC) similar for AC but taking into account PFC.


----------



## sven_m (Jan 20, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> [...]the arc length of 35, 55, & +75w bulb varies greatly [...]



BTW, which exact arc lengths do you people know?

I wonder almost each time when I think about the lights with 65W and above.

I know these:
- 4.2mm standard automotive type (35W, including the DL50 fatboy)
- ~5mm (5.2mm?, but definitely not longer), e.g. 75W. I call them 75W because when I found them on ebay early 2011, I only found 75W flat type finned ballasts
- ~3mm, e.g. 20W in the Stanley HIDC10 (not to confuse with the 35W HID0109)

I've asked an ebay seller for 85W 4200K ballast+bulb replacement kits, lovepets88, on jan-12, if he can tell about arc lengths for his bulbs, but I haven't received any answer.

Edit: I mainly have the currently available automotive-like looking bulbs in mind.
I guess there might exist quite some exotic (let alone historic types)?, like the solarcs (e.g. 10W 1.2mm arc)


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

BVH said:


> Ballast for the most part, drives power output from lamp. Lamp gas fill composition, fill pressure and arc gap are variables that contribute to actual power consumption. Also, if AC, then power factor correction contributes to the final power calculation.
> 
> If the ballast is regulated, then varying battery voltage and/or capacity have nothing to do with power output measured in a moment in time (watts) as long as battery provides voltage within ballast spec'd input range. Capacity will affect run time.
> 
> ...



Are you aware if the ebay HID flashlights' ballasts are regulated or not and of the voltage ratings of the 85W ballast that comes with the flashlight package? I'm only aware that the included batteries are 8700mAh but i don't know its voltage.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 20, 2013)

Also, in what way does varying arc length affect the output of an HID?


----------



## BVH (Jan 20, 2013)

R10500 said:


> Are you aware if the ebay HID flashlights' ballasts are regulated or not and of the voltage ratings of the 85W ballast that comes with the flashlight package? I'm only aware that the included batteries are 8700mAh but i don't know its voltage.



No, sorry I do not know. One somewhat crude way to get an idea is to use a light meter to measure output with a full charge. Then don't move anything and run it for a while. You should read a significant decrease in output, similar to an unregulated incan light. If you can rig an Ammeter in Series at the tailcap, you could observe Amps at full charge and at near end of charge. If regulated, Amps will be increasing until the light turns off. If not regulated, they will decrease over the test run. If my memory serves me, every flat - square/rectangle automotive- AC output type ballast I've tested has been regulated. Of course the old Solarc's are not regulated and I recently tested some 20 watt, round DC ballasts that were not.


----------



## woundedeagle (Jan 21, 2013)

Why not use the 120 LED flood light instead?


----------



## langham (Jan 21, 2013)

woundedeagle said:


> Why not use the 120 LED flood light instead?


? You have to be more specific, and for starters this would probably be significantly more efficient than that one for the same amount of light output, cheaper and easier to repair. There would also be the issue of not being able to dissipate all of the waist heat that would be generated directly into the body of the light and then cause more inefficiency on top of that caused by having so many connections. HID lights emit their heat away from the emitter and led tends to emit most of that heat through the body of the led. Higher LUX capability from a significantly smaller light source. I still am not sure that I understand what you are talking about.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 22, 2013)

ok . from what i've read of ebay HIDs though that sounds like a problematic task. is it true that we can use those 3400mAh panasonic cells people have been talking about? i've got 3700mAh IMR LiMN batteries so i was wondering if that's possible too.


----------



## langham (Jan 22, 2013)

The battery contains a circuit for indication and the button, so it would take some work to replace the battery cells.


----------



## magicmatt (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi my name is Matt new to the forums. I just recieved my 85w hid ebay the other day and have a question. On the batteries how can you tell when there dead, fully charged or charging i see no indication when these batteries are plugged in. 

On a side note i noticed not sure if anyone knew this the batteries have three modes low which is red, medium which is blue, and high which is green. Also has two hidden modes sos and strobe, to access sos and strobe with the battery off, turn on the battery by holding the power button for three seconds. which takes the battery into sos mode click the button again for fast strobe. Some people might know how to do sos and strobe.

Then i found this little trick today with the battery in off, click the power button 9 times to lock the battery in low only mode, the red led will flash a couple times then shut off. Now you can turn the battery on and off in low only. From there with the battery off press the power again 7 times to activate low and medium modes. And again from power off another 8 times restores all three modes low, medium, high. Just thought someone might like to know what i figured out playing around with the battery pack.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 23, 2013)

gee...anybody know of more reliable substitutes to these ebay batteries? lol just as a point of interest, has anybody ever used mirrors to act as reflectors for their flashlights in any form of design? i'm seriously thinking that could improve throw and quality of beam produced


----------



## langham (Jan 23, 2013)

The closest thing to a reflector I have heard of is someone tapped a SR-90 reflector to the front of it. The thing about HIDs is they have different shaped reflectors than an LED would so you would have to come up with a design that is closer to what they use. I think that the reflector from the Stanley HID spotlight would do very well with this emitter if you were able to get the positioning proper, because lets be serious these things are already too big there is no need in trying to save space on the front.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah came across that article but there's no way i'm getting my hands on that reflector. Was thinking of attaching something like a cylindrical mirror over the head. dunno if that's stupid or if it'll turn it into a killer thrower but it's just an idea. There haven't been any custom made reflectors designed for those ebay HIDs up till now have there?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jan 24, 2013)

R10500 said:


> ok . from what i've read of ebay HIDs though that sounds like a problematic task. is it true that we can use those 3400mAh panasonic cells people have been talking about? i've got 3700mAh IMR LiMN batteries so i was wondering if that's possible too.




There is an ebay seller in Sydney who sells these HID battery packs with Panasonic cells in them. Check out ebay item #271028231448 (I cannot directly link any sales threads on CPF without getting firebombed by at least 3 of the moderators). The seller sold 3 of these packs already, the first pack in October 2012. Haven't read any negative feedback yet. Looks like 3100mah cells in there, not the 3400s.

Price is pretty steep though, but I guess quality comes at a price. I guess if you're handy with the soldering iron, you can swap out the OEM cells for the Panasonics or Sanyos etc... yourself and save some $$$$.


----------



## langham (Jan 24, 2013)

It will be expensive regardless. There are 6 cells in there at least and the average NCR18650A or B costs upward of $10 so you are looking at around 60-70 just in cells. You would basically just have to take apart the outside of the battery and de-solder the connections between the cells and the protection and then re-solder the new cells in the same arrangement. The NCR18650B I think is slightly longer than the A model so that is probably the reasoning behind the use of the 3100 mA cell. I wouldn't do it though unless you are going to use a different reflector, because that one just seems too bad to leave in there. You could order a new one from Phenix, but that would make the price of the upgrade almost double what you were looking at for the light. The mirror is a bad idea, due to the glass that is over the reflective area. The glass will do some strange things to the light as it is reflected. I think the best thing would be a TIR system like they use for light houses and some of the Surefire lights, with the diameter and depth of that head I don't see another way outside of just replacing the entire head assembly.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 26, 2013)

ok well i've found the sst90 reflector to be well affordable than i thought haha anw i just received my 85W torch. Not impressed at all. i switched it on to low and let it warm up for 30 seconds then slowly built up to high power but somehow it seemed dimmer than my 2200 lumen OEM LED light. please tell me it's only because i haven't charged it up yet lol if it isn't the case would installing a new ballast and bulb package from ebay hopefully increase my chances of getting more out of this flashlight?


----------



## R10500 (Jan 26, 2013)

I also tried to charge the battery in the car earlier and the lights on the charger turned red when it made the connection with the charging port but i suspect that the battery might not actually be charging. maybe i'm mistakened but is there some sort of indication when the battery is charging, like red lights in the battery itself until it turnes green when full, as per what i remember reading on CPF? wouldn't like a big cell like that to blow up in my face haha also, when changing modes to max. power, there was literally no difference at all, just a split second's pulse when changing, then no powering up. i'm not sure if this really is the battery being low on juice or something. i'm able to cycle through red blue and green mode on the battery btw.

EDIT: never mind, blind ol' me didn't notice the charging indicator on the other charger. One of the batteries is now fully charged apparently after only 2 1/2 hours approx.


----------



## R10500 (Jan 27, 2013)

i've been thinking about why my light isn't putting out more than my 2200 lumens LED and i wonder if i'm right in suspecting the bulb and ballast unit. something tells me the ballast is restricting input to a lower rating. either that or the bulb is somewhat of a dud or the unit is horribly inefficient. I'm hoping to get the olight reflectors to tape over the lamp, but first i'm going to get a replacement bulb and now the thing is i'm not sure how to remove the lamp head from the body. to focus the light is not a problem, since it turns effortlessly so should i use more force when i hit a wall at the end of the focusing? i'm doing this because someone suggested running the light for some time without the lamp head to avoid having the reflector ruined by some milky condensation forming during initial usage.

EDIT: never mind i found the video that showed how to. sorry for all this incessant nervous questions lol now the only thing i need to worry about is if running the light without the head on is going to poison me with all that emission.


----------



## magicmatt (Feb 12, 2013)

oh i forgot also i ordered my hid with the 6000k color temp bulb, then i ordered a 4300k color temp bulb and noticed that after running the 4300k bulb it has some yellow color inside the bulb and when its on it has a yellowish tint does anyone else see this in there 4300k bulb thanks.


----------



## R10500 (Feb 12, 2013)

that's normal, since 4300k is towards the warmer end of the HID spectrum. the yellow color inside the bulb are salts that gives the warmer white output. does the 4300k differ from the 6000k bulb physically in any way btw? do you note any gain in range too?


----------



## magicmatt (Feb 12, 2013)

i wonder why my first question didnt post but my second one did, thats weird my first question was i cannot get the focus ring to adjust it is stuck i have tried my hardest with two people wont budge. and as for the difference between the 4300 and 6000 i dont know as i broke the 6000 trying to modify the insides which are encapsulated in black rubber i did however get the black rubber completely off all three controller boards inside the ballast and can now make my own. i am going to order a new 85w 6000k hid bulb soon.


----------



## R10500 (Feb 12, 2013)

i think it was hidden between the new posts at the time. the o-rings on these lights are real flimsy so either there isn't enough lube or the o-ring is busted. i'm not sure how to go about that since mine arrived perfectly fine. have u figured out if those ballasts can be modified in any way, like what ur doing now?


----------



## Flashlightaholic (Feb 15, 2013)

Lots of great information here guys..... lot of the technical stuff over my head but absorbing as much info as i can. 
Definitely thinking of buying an 85W one. Does anyone know how long it will run for using the 9300 mAh battery ?
Also read that they dont run for a long time before they reach a temperature & shut off. Not sure if i want one that constantly turns itself off after a shortish run time. Would it be better to get a 65W or 75W that puts out less heat than the 85W version ?


----------



## langham (Feb 15, 2013)

The 85W version has multiple modes and the battery lasts very long for the output, but overall not all that great. I would recommend just using the lower modes, what are you looking for? I may be able to recommend a better light for the options you need.


----------



## CouldUseALight (Feb 15, 2013)

Flashlightaholic said:


> Also read that they dont run for a long time before they reach a temperature & shut off. Not sure if i want one that constantly turns itself off after a shortish run time. Would it be better to get a 65W or 75W that puts out less heat than the 85W version ?



My 85W has never shut off due to heat. It kicks down to a lower mode but 8700 mAh lasts 3+ hours; it blinks at me for the last hour, but I've run it 4+ hours on med/low, and could still switch to high when I turned it off.


----------



## R10500 (Feb 16, 2013)

ok bad news. just found one of my batteries not charging up to blue and green mode when fed into the torch but they cycle through all modes when taken out. what could be the problem here? too much voltage or amps and the ballast shuts it off? i don't need to put it into the charger to get it on again so i doubt its a protection thing.


----------



## Blueknight (Feb 27, 2013)

This is going to sound like a stupid question but since Hong Kong is a part of China and looking on ebay at these HID flashlight,some say from hong kong ,others from china. Is there a difference in quality?


----------



## langham (Feb 27, 2013)

The difference will be shipping time.


----------



## R10500 (Mar 12, 2013)

is there an explanation as to why the firefoxes III has been reported to be brighter than the 75W ebay hid and just about as long lasting if not longer on only 4 18650s? i can only think of bulb and ballast inefficiency at levels unconceivable lol or poor QC with batteries. the reflectors are comparable in size i thought


----------



## langham (Mar 25, 2013)

Well, the ebay hid uses something like 9 2200 or less mAh cells. While the Firefox is probably calculating using some of the best at 3400 mAh, and I think the Firefox is 40 W so that is some simple math with half the power and a lot better cells not to mention AR coating and a lot better QC on the reflector that is actually designed to specification for the light that it would be brighter. I also think that the ebay hid has some efficiency issues.


----------



## jayrob (Mar 25, 2013)

R10500 said:


> is there an explanation as to why the firefoxes III has been reported to be brighter than the 75W ebay hid and just about as long lasting if not longer on only 4 18650s? i can only think of bulb and ballast inefficiency at levels unconceivable lol or poor QC with batteries. the reflectors are comparable in size i thought



Yes better quality parts as langham mentioned...

I have both lights, and I can tell you a couple of things:

The 9 cell pack is still only 12.6 volts at full charge. (stacking the cells in parallel for more capacity)

So the FF3 using 4 cells is higher voltage.

That said, this is not necessarily the reason for which light would be brighter or not.

About brightness, the main thing that will make a difference, is the bulb color temp.

I talked to one of the ebay sellers and asked them if they could provide 4300K replacement bulbs and also 4300K new lights, and that makes a huge different in brightness!

My ebay HID is brighter than my FF3, as it should be. And especially since the reflector is larger on the ebay HID. (better throw as well)

But yes the FF3 is such a finely made and assembled unit, and it seems brighter than you would think it should be. 

I only have 4 different HID lights, but in comparison, it seems like the FF3 is more like a 55W light in comparison to the other lights that I have to compare it to. See here for beam shot comparisons:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...85W-Ebay-HID&p=3964916&viewfull=1#post3964916


----------



## R10500 (Mar 25, 2013)

langham said:


> Well, the ebay hid uses something like 9 2200 or less mAh cells. While the Firefox is probably calculating using some of the best at 3400 mAh, and I think the Firefox is 40 W so that is some simple math with half the power and a lot better cells not to mention AR coating and a lot better QC on the reflector that is actually designed to specification for the light that it would be brighter. I also think that the ebay hid has some efficiency issues.



ahh didn't think of that, that explains perfectly why. i wonder if replacing the 9 batteries with 3400mAh ones would change anything other than runtime. i've read about the lens on the FF3 cracking though but none with the ebay one. do both HIDs use borosilicate lens?


----------



## R10500 (Mar 26, 2013)

jayrob said:


> Yes better quality parts as langham mentioned...
> 
> I have both lights, and I can tell you a couple of things:
> 
> ...



and my battery isn't even reading 11V on full charge lol.... yeah i have the 4300K bulb for my ebay HID now but somehow i find the 6000K beam going further than the 4300K. maybe its my eyes or maybe the new bulb needs more time to kick in. is the FF3 at 100lumens/W efficiency then? what ranges are you getting on the FF3 and ebay HID btw? i think my ebay HID hits 450m+ with stock reflector(DX.com sst-90 reflector isn't working out as well as i'd hoped from reviews)


----------



## jayrob (Mar 26, 2013)

R10500 said:


> and my battery isn't even reading 11V on full charge lol.... yeah i have the 4300K bulb for my ebay HID now but somehow i find the 6000K beam going further than the 4300K. maybe its my eyes or maybe the new bulb needs more time to kick in. is the FF3 at 100lumens/W efficiency then? what ranges are you getting on the FF3 and ebay HID btw? i think my ebay HID hits 450m+ with stock reflector(DX.com sst-90 reflector isn't working out as well as i'd hoped from reviews)




Check out this battery pack: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200883833735?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## R10500 (Mar 26, 2013)

holy.. that's one hell of an expensive battery pack lol are those legit panasonic 3400mAh i see?


----------



## Colonel Sanders (Mar 26, 2013)

R10500 said:


> holy.. that's one hell of an expensive battery pack lol are those legit panasonic 3400mAh i see?



No, 3100s. 3400s have a "B" at the end instead of an "A".


----------



## jayrob (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh just in case you order one, I messaged them and paid an extra $15 bucks to have a custom one built with the Panasonic 3400's.

Mine is labeled 1200mAh's...  Edit: Correction - 10,200mAh's


----------



## R10500 (Mar 26, 2013)

oh. didn't know that one lol.

did you find the 3400's working perfectly? why is yours labeled 1200mAh though?


----------



## jayrob (Mar 26, 2013)

R10500 said:


> oh. didn't know that one lol.
> 
> did you find the 3400's working perfectly? why is yours labeled 1200mAh though?



Well so far so good, but I don't intend on taking it apart and checking what is inside. Just have to use it and so forth...

Oops, I meant to 10,200mAh's... (typo) 3400 X 3 = 10,200.

They parallel 3 cells, X 3 in series. - 12.6 volts at full charge with 10,200mAh's capacity...


----------



## R10500 (Mar 27, 2013)

ok what runtimes are you getting with the battery and your HID(75/85W?)? there's no chance of an oversupply of amps is there though?


----------



## jayrob (Mar 27, 2013)

R10500 said:


> ok what runtimes are you getting with the battery and your HID(75/85W?)? there's no chance of an oversupply of amps is there though?



No chance to over supply with the same battery/voltage configuration...

It's just more capacity. (more run time between charges)

Have not gotten a chance to test run times/etc yet...


----------



## CouldUseALight (Mar 27, 2013)

I bought my 4300K eBay HID from the linked seller jessie_lighting and the battery pack exhibits less self-discharge than my Olight packs! :duh2:

I may have (probably) just gotten lucky, but had a positive experience with that shop. :thumbsup:


----------



## jayrob (Mar 27, 2013)

CouldUseALight said:


> I bought my 4300K eBay HID from the linked seller jessie_lighting and the battery pack exhibits less self-discharge than my Olight packs! :duh2:
> 
> I may have (probably) just gotten lucky, but had a positive experience with that shop. :thumbsup:



Was it supposed to be one of his Panasonic custom battery packs with your light?


----------



## R10500 (Mar 27, 2013)

jessie_lighting is a he?


----------



## jayrob (Mar 28, 2013)

R10500 said:


> jessie_lighting is a he?



Actually I don't know??


----------



## R10500 (Mar 28, 2013)

haha cos you said "one of his" so i thought i was sending my faulty battery back to a man named "jessie". that'd be weird even for someone living in China


----------



## R10500 (Mar 28, 2013)

i just asked jessie_lighting about making it with 3400mAh's and she quoted 115$ which strangely is cheaper than the quoted price for a 9300mAh battery pack. Free shipping too. is this too good to be true or is it a dream come true?:huh:


----------



## SteveoMiami (May 15, 2013)

Is there a way to replace just the bulb and not the whole ballast? What bulbs would be the best if it is possible?


----------



## R10500 (May 16, 2013)

as far as i know, no one has done it, apart from digging out the potting material inside the attached ballast. the ebay hid is nice as a cheaper, flashlight style alternative to the likes of the other handheld ones on here, but if you're looking for real throw and power on a budget, go cheap halogen spotlight hosts and do a little modding with hid kits:devil:


----------



## SteveoMiami (May 16, 2013)

Sounds good to me, I just have way too many projects underway right now. This is my first experience with HID and I already bought it and it is on the way. Maybe I'll try to dig into the potting material and see what i can find under there.


----------



## Drtonyt (May 16, 2013)

Hi, I just came over here from LPF(Laser Pointer Forums) and first of all just wanted to say hi!

Also, i asked this question over at LPF but i thought i would join and ask here too..

Is this was ok for what they are asking?

It is a HID 8500 Lumen 85W Smart Torch 2000m Range Law Enforce Edition 9300mAh Panasonic Digital Display Battery, USB Out Cree Q5

He wants AUD$265 with free shipping.

I can post the url if someone tells me it's allowed? I am not familiar with the rules here..
And i have tried to edit my profile and post in other threads here and it said i cant til i get 3 posts? Can i really not update my profile until then?

Thanks.


----------



## R10500 (May 17, 2013)

I haven't done anything with the parts to the torch myself, but i don't think there'll be much you can do with these ones. some people have done that to solder resistors into those china HID kits to increase output wattage and that's probably all that's possible with stuff like these.


that's hotlinking, so probably not. $265 is way too much to pay for these generic torches. i found myself being ripped off too just paying AU$195 for this package that came with 2 8700mAh batteries. 1 of them failed soon after, and you can find one of them on cnqualitygoods for 60$ for one.


----------



## Drtonyt (May 17, 2013)

R10500 said:


> into those china HID kits to increase output wattage and that's probably all that's possible with stuff like these.



Its actually from a reasonably reputable Australian seller, not from China.. Thats not to say it wasn't made in China though i suppose?? . http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/111019131523?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also the battery has another led torch in it with an lcd screen? I have never seen that before? That is actually what grabbed my attention.


----------



## Drtonyt (May 17, 2013)

Ok, have done 5 minutes of research and found them for $97..


----------



## SteveoMiami (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, that sounds expensive. I got mine for $66 shipped but it was a 50% off sale. Check for the light on deal extreme under the brand name rusto, its the same light, its around $150 US and has worldwide free shipping but your link does have a higher quality battery with a longer runtime.


----------



## R10500 (May 18, 2013)

good job researching  it's always good to acquaint yourself with the market, or any market for that matter, when you want to get into something. i only wish i'd done more research myself when i bought my HID in january, although i wouldn't say i was cheated or grossly overcharged. mine was the one without the battery runtime function


----------



## couver52 (Nov 22, 2015)

Fusion_m8 said:


> [...] could not compete with my Titanium Innovations L35 for lumen output or beam throw. At least not until I swapped it for a 4300K 75w ballast I purchased on ebay, now the output swamps the L35 and *_almost_* but not quite equal for throw due to the much smaller reflector. Those of you using this ebay HID outdoors, I strongly recommend changing the stock 6000K bulb and ballast to a 4300K one. Only then does the light really come alive.



Yes! Read your post here before taking a chance and buying one of these. This was my first foray into HID flashlights. As you recommended I ordered the 4300K option. And I'm very glad I did. Any higher color temp and I would have been even more disappointed with this flashlight than I am otherwise. I mean, the only thing it's got going for it is its ultra high lumen output. I believe that getting the 4300K bulb allows this one attribute of this otherwise below par flashlight to really shine (no pun intended).


----------



## couver52 (Nov 22, 2015)

langham said:


> You know strangely enough you can actually tell the difference in the illumination, the 85W clearly puts out slightly more light. I did not expect that, I was under the impression that the light would be almost in-perceptibly brighter with the 85W. This is the first time I have seen one taken apart and after seeing it I would think that if you made a solid copper slug and threaded it in to the body with thermal compound between the threaded surfaces that the light would dissipate heat very well. I would think that you would also want a DC/DC converter to ensure that the proper V was sent to the bulb though as the voltage would have a pretty wide swing. I don't like the size of that reflector, with a halogen bulb there wouldn't be any throw at all. Maybe in the future I will think about it, but I might just save up all the money I make for the rest of my life and buy a Nightsword.


This is obviously a day late and a dollar short for this old thread. But I'm going to post here anyway. I just bought one of these eBay HID flashlights. Had the vendor change the bulb, which gave a color temp of 6000K, to one giving out 4300K. Oh, and it's an 85 Watt. All I can say about this light is that it sure is bright. Other than the brightness however, there's not much praise I can give this flashlight. The reasons are the same as what has already been shared by others before me here, so I won't bother rehashing them. I do want to mention however that I am attempting to improve this flashlight by modifying it. The first thing that I see is wrong with this light is the really lousy reflector. It's part parabolic and part just a cylinder. I've looked into buying a full parabolic reflector to replace it with. There's two ways I can go with this: 1) completely rebuild the head to accomodate a full parabolic reflector of somewhat greater width and depth, or 2) try the easier, but less likely to satisfy, route of merely lengthening the head to accomodate a much deeper full parabolic reflector (of the same width as the original). Not yet ready to attempt building a whole new head from scratch, I've opted to try the latter first. It's going to cost me $95 for a very good reflectivity full parabolic reflector. If this reflector proves to provide the better beam profile I am after, then I will lengthen the head to enclose it and have a better HID flashlight. If, on the other hand, this configuration fails to deliver the kind of beam I'm hoping for (i.e. highly collimated, low angle of divergence) I'll give serious consideration to buying a wider (bigger) full parabolic reflector, which, if the resulting beam is satisfactory enough, will then of course require taking on the building of a bigger head. But at this point, my focus is on the deeper reflector of same width. Unless something or someone happens to convince me otherwise, I'll be parting with $100 to purchase this reflector for this in the next day or two. Any constructive comments, criticisms, advice, links to resources, etc. are eagerly welcomed. 

Thanks in advance, 
Couver52


----------

